# Submit and Market your music on iTunes



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

http://www.apple.com/itunes/musicmarketing/ 

Of interest on this page is:

iTunes Producer Beta
iTunes Producer Beta is a free software application that allows you to prepare your music for submission to iTunes.

iTunes Hardware discount
As an iTunes label, you’re entitled to discounts on Macintosh computers and iPods. 

Tunes Link Maker
Use it to merchandise music on your own websites.


All the tools you need to make it big. I wish I was a musician.

do ray me fa so !&$ !


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

wow, this is cool but I can't seem to find the actual download. The link takes you to the ADC log-in page and I haven't been able to find it browsing yet.

Anyone else?


----------

